# Wechsel Kühlung komische Werte



## MickHH (25. Juli 2018)

*Wechsel Kühlung komische Werte*

Moin,

habe meine Artic Freezer 240 raus geschmissen und gegen die 360 getauscht. Bei der alten Kühlung hatte ich immer konstante Werte. Wenn die Cpu 38 Grad hatte dann hielt sie sich auch auf dem Wert, stieg mal 1 Grad an, aber hielt sich. Auch bei spielen, wenn zb 58 Grad aktuell erreciht wurden, dann stand die gradzahl mit höchstens mal einer Abweichung von +/- 2 Grad. Die werte änderten sich aber wenn erst nach längeren Zeiträumen mal.


Nun habe ich festgestellt, das im normalen Betrieb Internet,Video schauen, " surfen" die Gradzahl auf 42 Grad springt und dann im 2 Sekunden Takt runter geht bis auf 34/35 Grad und dann wieder hoch auf 42/43 und wieder runter, das geht so hin und her......hat jemand eine Erklärung für mich? Eventuell mit der Wärmepaste zu sparsam gewesen???

Danke für Infos


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wechsel Kühlung komische Werte*

konstante cpu-temps sind eigentlich das ungewöhnliche^^


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wechsel Kühlung komische Werte*

Sehe nichts ungewöhnliches dran.
Die Temperatur der CPU wird berechnet, diese ist in Idle oft sehr ungenau und wird erst mit höheren Temperaturen wo es auch wichtig ist genau.
Daher kommen manchmal mit Idle auch Temperaturen zustande die gar nicht sein können, z.B. unter Umgebungstemperatur.


----------



## MickHH (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wechsel Kühlung komische Werte*

Ok, dann muss ich mich nur dran gewöhnen. Es ist tatsächlich so das unter der 240er die Temperaturen konstant waren. Bei spielen immer max. Schwankungen von 3 Grad und im Idle Bereich höchstens 2 Grad.  Bei Spielen um die 56 und im Idle bei 35. Deswegen wundert mich das jetzt eher, aber dennoch Danke und ich bin beruhigt.


----------

